# Hedgehog acting weird- jumpy, fidgety, crazy!



## kadan8 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello! 
Background info: 
So, my hedgehog, Dexter, is about 14 weeks. I got him when he was about 12 weeks because I was moving to a new place, so the breeder kept him on hold for me from 8 weeks, when I normally would have gotten him. He is my first hedgehog.

Anyway, I have noticed (he has done this 2 or 3 times) him acting a little weird sometimes. It is usually at night, when I am going to lie in bed and just watch TV for a little while. I pick him up to sit with me, but when I go to lie down and am more still, he begins to freak out. It's like he is desperately trying to get to something, but I've let him run a little and he just goes to burrow in my pillows. But whenever I hold him he gets very antsy and crazy: he tries his darnedest to squirm out of my hands and off of me, he runs very fast away, and when I'm holding him he tries to bite my fingers.

I've read a few forums and I think maybe it could be because of a new scent. I do not remember whether or not I had just showered the other times he did this, but I had just showered this past time. I think maybe he doesn't like my soap or just doesn't recognize it? I haven't let him bite me when he tries, so I can't tell whether he is just nipping because of the new scent, or actually trying to aggressively bite me, although I think it's the latter.

I also considered that he might have mites, because he itches behind one of his ears a lot when he gets like this. But he has never had wooden bedding. Only paper, then corncob, then more paper. Also, I rubbed the area he was itching sort of hard with black fabric and saw no mites or dandruff when I looked at it under a light.


Any idea what the issue is?!
Thank you!!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

It could be that your little Dexter doesn't like to be held. And since you've only had him for a couple weeks, it's probably because he hasn't completely bonded to you yet, or gotten used to his surroundings. When you're holding him, is it in a brightly lit room? Most hedgies need to be in a darker room for bonding time in order for them to be comfortable. Also, since hedgies are natural burrowing animals, that explains him trying to burrow in your pillows - try holding him in a blanket, or wear a large sweatshirt - just so he has something to burrow in. 

It could also be your scent - are you washing your hands before handling him? Using the same hand soap, as well as not using any strong smelling lotions, can help him be more comfortable with your scent and being in your hands. 

And sometimes, hedgies can bite because of a new scent, or if they don't like the way you're handling them. Picking him up with a blanket (or another option is wearing a long sleeved shirt and putting the sleeves over your hands) will help him get used to being handled and hopefully will stop the biting attempts.

And lastly, hedgies are very prone to dry skin, so that probably explains the itching. Giving him an oatmeal bath, or putting flax seed oil either on his skin or in his food, will help with the dry skin. Good luck with everything!


----------

